
Ask HN: Best book (or resource) for learning Windows 10 - MaximumYComb
I recently stumbled across some odd results from a sysinternals tool that let me know I don&#x27;t know Windows 10 as well as I thought I did. I&#x27;m looking for tips as to the best books, or other resources, for learning the inner workings of this operating system and I would like it to cover as much as possible. Ideally, it starts at the boot process and works forward from there.<p>Additionally, any recommendations on books that contain other commonly used OS are welcome. I&#x27;m not willing to spend as much money on them but they would be a handy reference when I do come across different systems.
======
robaay
There's the Windows Internals books[1]. Two book series, second book has not
been updated. You'll find some good results for other operating systems if you
just search "{name of os} internals book"

1\. [https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/store/windows-
internals-...](https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/store/windows-internals-
part-1-system-architecture-processes-9780735684188)

~~~
MaximumYComb
Thanks, it seems that's the best recomendation

------
runjake
Windows Internals is the bible for Windows OS Internals.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/) is also
a gold mine of information.

